# RESOLVED: Dutch female rabbit ( 6 months)



## rabbitlovinkippy5 (Jan 17, 2008)

Last week i had a guy walk into my store when i was working who no longer wanted his rabbit. They "didn't like it anymore after 4 months" . So i decided that i had the room and so i told him to bring her to me so i could find it a good life time loving home. WhenI got her ialmost was sickbecauseshe hadnails that were soo long that i think i took of 6in.. at least. Other than the nails she seemed in good health, eyes clear, teeth clean, earsclear.So im fostering her till i could find her a new loving home. There is going to be a fee of $45 for her, so that i know she will be rehomed and not ever have to worrie about having a loving family ever again. I also have a cage that i got her and everything she needs its 75 if you want everything with her.

Please email if you have any questions,

[email protected]


----------



## okiron (Jan 17, 2008)

So it's a rabbit and not a rat right?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2008)

I edited the title to say Rabbit not Rat. Someone must have rats also LOL!


----------



## Leaf (Jan 17, 2008)

Where is this rabbit located?


----------



## rabbitlovinkippy5 (Jan 17, 2008)

im sorry im use to taking in rats. I feel stupid... but yes it is a dutch Rabbit, female.

I live in Gurnee, IL 60030 ( close to the border of WI). I am willing to transport if it is needed.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2008)

Good job for taking the bunny in.:biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you have an estimate on her age? Is she spayed? What color?:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Jan 17, 2008)

Bless you for taking her in! If you dont mind, Im going to add your location to your profileand title of this thread so if anyone is interested they know where you are located.

Do you have any pictures? Those always help!


----------



## rabbitlovinkippy5 (Jan 17, 2008)

he said he only had her for 4 months. I talked to my aunt, who is a Vet tech in Denver about the fact that her nipples are very pronounce and she said that could mean she has had babies. I think shes under a year old, because she does seem kinda young me still just from what she looks like. She is a dark brown and of course white. I don't think she has been spayed because her nails were soo long, she doesn't seem to know what to do with hay which is telling me she wasn't given the best diet. Her poo is very small still, smaller than my rats but is increasing in size since i got her. I'll try and get some pictures of her up soon.


----------



## Haley (Jan 17, 2008)

Did he say if he had her with another male? Not sure if you know this but the gestation period for a rabbit is only about 30 days so if you can get her spayed ASAP that would be great. It would be just awful if she had babies while in your care.

Are there any cheap spay/neuter clinics in your area? I wonder if you contacted local rabbit rescues if they could refer you to someone in the area?


----------



## rabbitlovinkippy5 (Jan 18, 2008)

As far as i know there were no other rabbits. My aunt just said it could possibly mean she had babies. I don;t know if any shelter will take her in. I know it cost around 130 for a spay, i just ready do not have the money to spend for that. She is too skinny, and i felt her belly and i didn't feel anything.


----------



## rabbitlovinkippy5 (Jan 20, 2008)

here are some pictures of her



http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_copperminevis/Itemid,210/place,displayimage/album,lastup/cat,23957/pos,4/

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_copperminevis/Itemid,210/place,displayimage/album,lastup/cat,23957/pos,3/


----------



## Haley (Jan 20, 2008)

aww she is so pretty! I really hope we can help find her a home.

I see in your profile you have a male rabbit, have you ever thought of bonding them nd keeping her?


----------



## rabbitlovinkippy5 (Jan 20, 2008)

No, i can't keep her. I have a female 10 year old Dutch who doesn't really like other rabbits too much. My other female snickers past away over a year ago, they never live togther but would have play time. They just never got along inside the cage. HOpscotch really doesn;'t want others in her space. I have 11 rats, 3 mice,2 fish tanks, 3 cats and the rabbit. I don't really have the time to give her everything she needs for another 10-15 years. IM about to turn 20 and have been in a long term relationship for 4 years, i getting close to the age of getting ready to have a family. She should have a nice loving home with some who will love her till she is old.

Kaytie


----------



## Haley (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Kaytie, just wondering if you ever found this girl a home? I hope so!


----------



## rabbitlovinkippy5 (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah i did. months ago. It was hard to see her go but she went to a family with 3 boys who loved her.


----------

